# October 20 -- Columbus, Ohio -- Freddy's in town!



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey folks,

Freddy (Rock Star) is coming to Columbus for the weekend of Saturday, Oct 20. He and I are going to the Ohio State vs. Michigan State game which starts at 3:30 pm. We'll be tailgating on campus the entire day before that, so feel free to come out and hang with us there too!

After the game, what do you guys think about a Fado's herf at Easton around 8:00 or 9:00?

Unfortunately they won't reserve the outdoor seating for us, so we'll just have to go and wait there and tell the people that are sitting there to hurry up and finish eating. :r

I already know some of the guest list, so go ahead and add to it or move your name!

*In for sure*
Rock Star (Freddy)
ToddziLLa (Todd)
JPH (Jeremy)

*Maybe*
steelheaderdu (John)
SaltyMcGee (Jared)


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Freddy (Rock Star) is coming to Columbus for the weekend of Saturday, Oct 20. He and I are going to the Ohio State vs. Michigan State game which starts at 3:30 pm. We'll be tailgating on campus the entire day before that, so feel free to come out and hang with us there too!
> 
> ...


I have a work committment that evening....but I am free on Friday and late night on Saturday!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

any way to get more tix for the game?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Cant wait fellas...Gonna be a blast..Has anyone heard from Chris Buckeye? Would be cool to see him..


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 8, 2005)

I am IN.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Sweet.... 

I'm looking for something to do during the game (watch it somewhere...smoke cigars... whatever)...Let me know

Sorry to hear you cant make it Jared...

Chris.....Glad you can make it!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

JPH said:


> Chris.....Glad you can make it!


I just got off the phone with Chris and he is looking into getting 4 tickets (I think) to the game...you may want to hit him up! :tu


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

King James said:


> any way to get more tix for the game?


You might want to check eBay or the OSU ticket office.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> I just got off the phone with Chris and he is looking into getting 4 tickets (I think) to the game...you may want to hit him up! :tu


it would be soooo awesome if we could all go..if anyone could make it happen, its Chris..


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

I am checking into plans of local friends down there. So toss me as a maybe for now. I assume its not a problem for me to invite my buddy, who smokes casually but is not part of CS?

If I end up coming down, I will be golfing Saturday afternoon, so you are welcome to join me there if you do not end up going to the game Jeremy.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm working on a way to get out of my commitment. Stay tuned!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

I'll be in OH, but not Columbus.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

I'll be out of the country that week, otherwise I would be there.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

shaerza said:


> I am checking into plans of local friends down there. So toss me as a maybe for now. I assume its not a problem for me to invite my buddy, who smokes casually but is not part of CS?
> 
> If I end up coming down, I will be golfing Saturday afternoon, so you are welcome to join me there if you do not end up going to the game Jeremy.


Of course, and cool!



SaltyMcGee said:


> I'm working on a way to get out of my commitment. Stay tuned!


Cool!



Sean9689 said:


> I'll be in OH, but not Columbus.


Damn...



seagarsmoker said:


> I'll be out of the country that week, otherwise I would be there.


Damn...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'll be there.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

whiteboard said:


> I'll be there.


:chk:chk:chk

See ya there Tim!


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

Count me in! You plan on tailgating in the stadium lot?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

thunderbucks said:


> Count me in! You plan on tailgating in the stadium lot?


:r No. You need an EXPENSIVE season pass for that. My usual spot is on the corner of Woody Hayes and Fife.


----------



## Triolent (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for the PM Todd. Let me know next time, as I have some things to attend to that weekend. Have fun! :tu


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

I am looking pretty definite for this now. I will be heading down late friday or Saturday morning. As long as the weather is decent I will be golfing with a buddy saturday morn/afternoon, anyone is welcome to join. Then coming to the bar with another buddy for herfin.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

shaerza said:


> I am looking pretty definite for this now. I will be heading down late friday or Saturday morning. As long as the weather is decent I will be golfing with a buddy saturday morn/afternoon, anyone is welcome to join. Then coming to the bar with another buddy for herfin.


Sweet! You could get some tickets to the game and actually witness a home team that wins if you want. :ss


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

ToddziLLa said:


> Sweet! You could get some tickets to the game and actually witness a home team that wins if you want. :ss


Last time I was in the shoe, I had several people try to fight with me... and I was only cheering for Bowling Green! I think I will stay away


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> I'll be in OH, but not Columbus.


But Why?:r

I cant wait...


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

I tell ya...some of these games we play are surprising. It would be nice to see us play a more difficult schedule (although intra-state play is always encouraged, no?). I guess we play USC next year, which is fairly substantial. I suppose we shall see :gn


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Haven't decided if I'm going to make it down or not yet. I will be down there the 2 weekends after for my cousins bachelor party and then the wedding the following week. 3 weeks in a row is a little much especially when it would be 5 out of 6. I'll let you know as it comes closer to the weekend.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

As it stands right now, I'll be up in Akron for a baptism in the family :hn Don't think I can make this one, Freddy. Have a great time guys!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

steelheaderdu said:


> As it stands right now, I'll be up in Akron for a baptism in the family :hn Don't think I can make this one, Freddy. Have a great time guys!


That sucks John! We'll catch ya next time bro.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

All are welcome to come to my tailgate to help me break this in on Saturday!










Coleman Road Trip Grill. It'll be here tomorrow. :tu

If you plan on coming to campus Saturday and don't have my phone number, shoot me a PM.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Woody Hayes and Fife.


I misspelled it...my usual spot is on the NW corner of Woody Hayes and *Fyffe.*

I plan on being there between 6 and 7 am.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> I misspelled it...my usual spot is on the NW corner of Woody Hayes and *Fyffe.*
> 
> I plan on being there between 6 and 7 am.


6 or 7 am? You are hardcore! GO BUCKS!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Buckeye Jack said:


> Haven't decided if I'm going to make it down or not yet. I will be down there the 2 weekends after for my cousins bachelor party and then the wedding the following week. 3 weeks in a row is a little much especially when it would be 5 out of 6. I'll let you know as it comes closer to the weekend.


Dude you gatta come down......

Jared.... did you get free?

Tim its about time 

Chris.... are you going to the game, getting tikets.... whats the deal brother....

See yall soon!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

SaltyMcGee said:


> 6 or 7 am? You are hardcore! GO BUCKS!


The lots open at 5...I'm already running late.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> All are welcome to come to my tailgate to help me break this in on Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, Todd! A buddy of mine has one and it works like a charm. He actually uses the small green canisters of propane instead of the large propane tanks because they are easier to manage. I hope you enjoy it and you guys have a great time!! :ss


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Is Fados a sports bar? Anyone know if there are tvs viewable form the outdoor area?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

shaerza said:


> Is Fados a sports bar? Anyone know if there are tvs viewable form the outdoor area?


It's an Irish pub so they go nuts over the soccer stuff...World Cup, etc. They do have TVs, but not outside. Your options are to smoke outside *or* watch sports which sucks.


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

meh. Alright well as long as there are TV's I can check scores at I will live :tu

I think that my buddy and I will be getting there right around 8. So we can try to grab a few tables if we are the first there. Did we ever get a final count for who all is coming?


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Saturday night is still up in the air for me, but if I can't make it I can meet up late night!


----------



## stinkie (Jun 11, 2007)

hope to see everyone/someone at this herf. se you on sat. around 8-9.


stinkie:ss


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Guys I packed up the pipes and baccy..got some good stuff including Bohemian Scandal and 80's tin of BS 759...brought some other great stuff as well and of course some Poo.....cant wait...pray my flight goes good and i'll be in town around noon tomorrow with the Holt index..:tu that grizzill looks tite Todd.

Hey I think Budman is coming too..


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm FREE!!!!!

I'll see everyone at Fado!


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

See you guys at Fado's :ss


----------



## stinkie (Jun 11, 2007)

sory couldn't make it last min. family things. maybe next time.



stinkie:ss


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Awesome time! Good to see the Columbus crew again and it was good to finally meet Freddy (Rockstar). Hope to do it again real soon! :ss


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Buckeye Jack said:


> Awesome time! Good to see the Columbus crew again and it was good to finally meet Freddy (Rockstar). Hope to do it again real soon! :ss


The pleasure was all mine bro..Had a blast guys will post pics soon. As of now, im in a Hotel with the wife in Newark and headed to Florida with her for some R&R then i'll go home..LoL..Glad I brought the plenty of pipes and cigars..:tu


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

An absolute blast! Here are some photos:
































































I have some more from the game and the ones from the herf at night too, but those didn't upload to Flickr for some reason so I will post those later.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks like you guys had a blast! WE watched that game from the MoB HERF headquarters:r


whassup Freddy!!!!!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

[No message]


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

[No message]


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

[No message]


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

[No message]


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Sorry I missed this... I could have made the drive down from Barberton. 

BTW... why does Jeremy always have the same constipated look (and hairdew) in every photo?

Let's see some more pics of the honeys!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Looks like fun! Sorry Dave and I couldn't swing down there...family was in town.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Brandon said:


> Sorry I missed this... I could have made the drive down from Barberton.
> 
> BTW... why does Jeremy always have the same constipated look (and hairdew) in every photo?
> 
> Let's see some more pics of the honeys!


Because I alwyas have to drop a D of course....


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Frickin' kid stole my chair...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Excellent.

Looks like you had great weather to go along with your great time.


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Who has the pic from Sat night at Fado's?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Buckeye Jack said:


> Who has the pic from Sat night at Fado's?


Just got it uploaded.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> Just got it uploaded.


Looks as though Tim has got a little captain in him!


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

oh suuure. Take the pic right after my buddy and I left I bet! 


We didnt even make it back intime to see any of the last scores of the game. But they won anyways so I guess its ok!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

These pics came from Todds camera..We were close.Front row..Todd your the man.


























we were really close..:r









Thanks again for the best time Todd..


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> we were really close..:r


Now that's herf'n! :tu


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great time at the game.. :tu


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Just got it uploaded.


Darn, you can't see my Indians jersey :ss


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Buckeye Jack said:


> Darn, you can't see my Indians jersey :ss


Thats ashame cuz you can see Jareds Boston hat..:r sorry bro..


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> Thats ashame cuz you can see Jareds Boston hat..:r sorry bro..


U mean the world series 2-0 winning Boston Red Sox?


----------

